# caffeinated wine?



## slow learner (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm curious about adding caffeine to wine. 

have any of you tried it? is it more complicated than dissolving (a very carefully measured amount of) pure caffeine into water and then adding it to the secondary? Does it change the taste?

I see that Jack Keller found two recipes for coffee wine, but he doesn't say anything about the caffeine content. 

Thanks!


----------



## St Allie (Jun 27, 2009)

What is pure caffeine?.. Do you mean using coffee granules?

Allie


----------



## slow learner (Jun 28, 2009)

it comes in a powder form, sold by the gram. Usually it's advertised in british pounds, so maybe it's become a popular legal high in UK. 







the internet says that it's very bitter, but I can't imagine tasting it if I dissolve just 5 or 10 grams into 5 gallons of sweet wine.


----------



## Tall Grass (Jun 28, 2009)

I was just thinking about making a batch of coffee wine using Keller's recipe but I wondered how about the caffeine too. Is the taste of decaf much different from regular coffee? If not than I might go with the decaf... here's Keller's recipe,


> * ½ lb freshly ground coffee
> * 2½ lbs dark brown sugar
> * 1½ tsp citric acid
> * ¼ tsp tannin
> ...


----------



## Malkore (Jun 30, 2009)

You CAN taste caffine, and it IS bitter.

go buy a box of no-doze, and then chew one up to get an idea.

If you don't add enough caffine, the idea is kind of wasted because you won't get the effects of caffine.
I suspect if you use 'enough' you'll taste the bitterness, at least in lighter flavored wines.
I bet berry based fruit wines could mask the bitterness though.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 30, 2009)

Tall Grass said:


> I was just thinking about making a batch of coffee wine using Keller's recipe but I wondered how about the caffeine too. Is the taste of decaf much different from regular coffee? If not than I might go with the decaf... here's Keller's recipe,


I am a avid coffee drinker and yes there is a noticable difference in taste between caffeinated and non.
Steve


----------



## Nubz (Jul 2, 2009)

just my opinion but this whole idea sounds yuck to me
i like coffee dont get me wrong but not in my wine


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 3, 2009)

Nubz said:


> just my opinion but this whole idea sounds yuck to me
> i like coffee dont get me wrong but not in my wine


 I agree. i drink coffee every day but dont care for coffee flavored whatever. But to each his/her own I say. Part of the lure of wine making is to do it your way.
Steve


----------



## Tall Grass (Jul 3, 2009)

Malkore said:


> You CAN taste caffine, and it IS bitter.
> 
> go buy a box of no-doze, and then chew one up to get an idea.
> 
> ...



I'm a bit confused about your post, sorry. You say the caffeine is bitter but "if you don't add enough caffeine, the idea is kind of wasted because you won't get the effects of the caffeine." 

do we want the effects of the caffeine in wine ? I guess that's my question. I'd prefer a wine without the the caffeine


----------



## Malkore (Jul 6, 2009)

Tall Grass said:


> I'm a bit confused about your post, sorry. You say the caffeine is bitter but "if you don't add enough caffeine, the idea is kind of wasted because you won't get the effects of the caffeine."
> 
> do we want the effects of the caffeine in wine ? I guess that's my question. I'd prefer a wine without the the caffeine



Well the original poster is asking about putting caffine (not coffee) in their wine. 
It stands to reason that the goal is to make an 'energy wine'.

Thus I state you need to add enough caffine, or the dosage will be so low as to have no 'stimulating' effect.
But going to high is likely to add a nasty bitter taste that won't age out.


----------



## slow learner (Mar 23, 2010)

it definitely works! 



I added 10 grams powdered caffeine to five gallons of fruit concentrate that I made last summer. Definitely tastes better than red bull or sparks. I feel like the caffeine started to lose its potency after a few months but that might just be because I've been downing a pot of coffee every day to keep up with my studies. 

I'll have to try again with a smaller amount of a nicer wine before I can give a verdict on the change in taste (I dosed the whole five gallons, no "control group" to speak of).


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Decaf coffee tastes diff mostly because of process of removing caffine , not because lack of caffine. Ever tasted the tanning you put in wine? Yes I have added caffine to wine and no one who drank it complained about the taste. Never told them It was there and they didnt seem to notice the buzz. I was sober, I noticed they where doing fine


----------



## xxplod (Jun 10, 2010)

well my coffee wine attempt= not that good way bitter and supper strong--then again its young yet only 1 mth ill wait a bit then try backsweeten see if that helps.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ive made caffinated alcohol before and i thought it turnd out pretty good. Its kinda fun cuz you get a caffine rush shortly followed my the alcohol... in the end the alcohol wins everytime tho m8


----------

